# Letters of recommendation



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard!


The letter is more about the type of person (responsible, on time, hard worker) you are than what it is you have been doing. As long as it isn't from your mom you should be okay!


----------



## LGLS

Sawburn said:


> I'm hoping to get accepted into the union for an apprenticeship, and I was wondering who would be acceptable for writing letters of recommendations for me?


Past legitimate employers, electrical course teachers.



> I've been doing DIY electrical work for a friend, would that be accepted as one form of recommendation?


You've got to be out of your mind.



> Or would it be frowned upon to attempt to submit a recommendation letter from someone that basically admits that I did unlicensed electrical work? (Just changed dead outlets and switches, relocated a switch, and added wiremolding in some rooms)


That would not only be frowned upon, it would be silly to use what basically amounts to an afternoon of silly illegal side jobbing as a basis for judging your character as worthy to embark on a lifelong career. It shows you as an underhanded cut-throat and a scoundrel willing to break all the rules for a quick buck.

You'd have a better chance not having any letter of recommendation than one from an unlicensed handyman.


----------



## Sawburn

*[email protected]*

Thank you for your replies, guys. i appreciate it.

I'll try and get letters of recommendations from my job instead of my friend.

Two more questions:

1. Does the letters of recommendation have to be recent? Or can I ask my managers at work for letters of recommendations now, dated now, but submit it in the future in 2019 or 2020?

2. A friend of mine was telling me about a technical school that offers a free course that lasrs three weekends where I could earn a letter of recommendation. How can I find out more about this?


----------



## HackWork

For $500 I will give you a letter on my company letterhead with my state seal on it.


----------



## wcord

HackWork said:


> For $500 I will give you a letter on my company letterhead with my state seal on it.


For another $500 (CDN), I will send you one, and then you can look like you have international experience


----------



## AK_sparky

wcord said:


> For another $500 (CDN), I will send you one, and then you can look like you have international experience


And another $500 (also CDN) I won't tell the union about the $500 letter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sawburn said:


> Thank you for your replies, guys. i appreciate it.
> 
> I'll try and get letters of recommendations from my job instead of my friend.
> 
> Two more questions:
> 
> 1. Does the letters of recommendation have to be recent? Or can I ask my managers at work for letters of recommendations now, dated now, but submit it in the future in 2019 or 2020?
> 
> 2. A friend of mine was telling me about a technical school that offers a free course that lasrs three weekends where I could earn a letter of recommendation. How can I find out more about this?


Ask the friends that told you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AK_sparky said:


> And another $500 (also CDN) I won't tell the union about the $500 letter.


That's a bargain, I'd need at least $750 for that.:thumbsup:


----------

